

Ask HN: Should anyone wait for YC, or...? - hagyma

There is certainly something(facts actually) in the air about YC, but should anyone consider applying somewhere else where applications are open?<p>There is no real urge to apply really... but as we just entering the starup arena, some guidence would be great.<p>TC Disrupt coming up, AngelPad has one free spot, TechStars just opened up... this could make you inpatient somehow... :)<p>ps: I know, i know. Put together the minimum, get users, get feedback, make changes, get more users, make more changes or move on. We are doing it! :)
======
benologist
You should apply to them all. They're each going to get hundreds or thousands
of applications from which they'll each pick just tens.

More importantly though, keep working on your startup because whether you get
in or not should be secondary to what you're actually doing.

~~~
hagyma
Yes, we are pushing it!

Thanks for the comment!

